# Tax summary



## kharris (Feb 10, 2020)

Hello,
How do I file this on my tax return? I worked a FT job last year too. I didn't receive a 1099 just a tax summary form. Where do I put this information?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

kharris said:


> Hello,
> How do I file this on my tax return? I worked a FT job last year too. I didn't receive a 1099 just a tax summary form. Where do I put this information?
> 
> View attachment 414190


You're going to need to file Schedules C (business p/l) and SE (self employment). The $1379 figure should match your bank deposits. Subtract your mileage and any other expenses to get your net profit/loss on Schedule C. If your profit is $400 or more, you fill out Schedule SE to determine your contributions to Social Security and Medicare, (15.3% of net profit.) The figures from both those schedules flow to your Form 1040 to be added to the amount of taxes you owe in addition to income taxes on your regular job.
If you're using a tax preparation program such as TurboTax, it should walk you through it. 
Good luck.
If you're not sure of what you are doing, consider seeing a tax professional, which I am not.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ill ask you a question. Why file this ?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ide put that in a garbage can..


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Ide put that in a garbage can..


same .


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

In my answer I assumed the OP was asking about the figures provide. Of course the form itself is not intended to be filed with his/her tax return. 



kingcorey321 said:


> ill ask you a question. Why file this ?


Are you suggesting the OP not report the income?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> In my answer I assumed the OP was asking about the figures provide. Of course the form itself is not intended to be filed with his/her tax return.
> 
> Are you suggesting the OP not report the income?


Im asking why file this ? Not telling anybody to do anything .


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

If OP is >= 25 and shows a profit, may qualify for some refundable Earned Income Credit.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

percy_ardmore said:


> If OP is >= 25 and shows a profit, may qualify for some refundable Earned Income Credit.


OP stated he also has a full time job, but with no idea as to total earnings, dependents, deductible items, filing status, etc it's hard to know.


----------



## kharris (Feb 10, 2020)

I do have a dependent and im filing Single


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

kharris said:


> Hello,
> How do I file this on my tax return? I worked a FT job last year too. I didn't receive a 1099 just a tax summary form. Where do I put this information?
> 
> View attachment 414190


Basically, your 2019 tax summary numbers get entered onto form 1040 Schedule C. If your schedule C line 31 is over $400 you will also need to fill out form 1040 schedule SE. If you owe SE tax that goes on Form 1040 Schedule 4. Your schedule C income goes on Form 1040 schedule 1. - This is just a basic view of what you need and a good starting point.


----------

